
The Surprising Relationship Between Sleep and Learning - pykello
http://www.udemy.com/blog/sleep-and-learning/
======
toemetoch
One of the best educational tips I got as a teen was to write down my math
problems (things I didn't grasp) in the evening and read them after waking up
in the weekend. Suddenly you're hit with a series of "aha"-moments and
problems get solved in minutes. Tiredness has an enormous impact on your
problem-solving skills.

------
diminish
It is a well known fact for decades, sleep, REM sleep has a major role in
sleep. Not only in neurophysiology but by the broader science audience and I
am surprised by the title "Surprising" indeed.

~~~
nodata
".. sleep has a major role in sleep" - do you mean "learning has a major role
in sleep"?

~~~
diminish
edit: yes.. was a bit sleepy..

------
Jimmie
You learn best when you get 7.5+ hours of sleep.

I don't find that surprising at all.

~~~
hobin
On the other hand, maybe its just me (which I don't think), but has anyone
else noticed that when you get >8.5h of sleep, you're actually _less_
productive the next day? I always feel sluggish the whole day when I get that
much sleep.

~~~
jonmrodriguez
Correlation, not causation.

One possible root cause for >8.5 hours sleep is that you have heavy sleep debt
and need the sleep, in which case one night isn't enough to fix the whole
debt, and so of course you'll still be tired.

Another possible root cause is that you might have sleep apnea, and on that
particular night you were not breathing very much and so your sleep was not
restful.

~~~
Drbble
No, oversleeping messes with the body cycles and mental stimulation.
Understomulation causes boredom which causes lerhargyn

------
evolve2k
Interesting but unsurprising.

------
stiff
For a more comprehensive overview of the topic, see the old "Good sleep, good
learning, good life" article:

<http://www.supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm>

